# MK1 TT - 9.5 All Around Tire Size



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I'm looking to go 18x9.5 all around. It looks like 215/40 will do the trick, but that just seems like too much stretch for a daily driver. 

I was thinking about trying 225/40 Falken 512's, since they are naturally smaller tires. 

Finally ET; front 20, rear 15. 

I'm decently low, static. My current tire is 225/45/17, I'm tucking like the very top of my tire, maybe any inch or so. 

A few questions, 

1) Is 215/40 too much stretch for a DD?

2) What do you think about a 225/40 Falken 512 on a 9.5" wide wheel? 

3) Will it(225/40) fit without rolling the fender?

4) What do you think about a final ET of 20 F, 15 R? 

I'm mainly worried about the front, I'm pretty positive the rear will fit with no problem.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

215 = 8.46".

Could it be done? Yeah. Would I do it on a daily driver? That's iffy.

Not familiar with fitment on the TTs, but I'd say it sounds like you'd be fine if you dropped down to a smaller sidewall and went with the 225/40s.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

it can be done


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I found that thread with the Privat Kups. It looks like he went with 215/40 and I don't know if I can do that with my daily driver. I'd like to know if it is possible with 225/40. I might just buy two wheels and test fit them on the front. If it works, then I will buy two more. If it doesn't, then I will put the 9.5 on the back and then buy 8.5 wide for the fronts. I just really like the deep dish look of 9.5 wheels though.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Bump


----------

